

The Wheels Of Steel: An Ode To Turntables (in HTML) - dgavey
http://www.schillmania.com/content/entries/2011/wheels-of-steel/

======
meatsock
"technics 1200s will no longer be made" trope resurfaces regularly and
continues to be implausible and innacurate. its a huge cash cow, a worldwide
standard, and well made to boot.

------
pxlpshr
The app is viewable here: <http://wheelsofsteel.net/>

